# Bouncing batty as my new DH bike?



## babyx (Nov 9, 2007)

hi there.
im working at the intense/da bomb/KHS importer shop in israel, and looking for a new affordable DH frame. i came across these brand new DH bikes from Da bomb, and couldnt find any reviews.

has anyone ridden them, or saw their geometry?

https://www.dabombbike.com/images/newpro/inside_bouncing-batty.jpg

G.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

edit: sorry, that post was entirely unhelpful


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

i'd get it...


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Looks like a TANK. 

Get it and write a review


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

weight?


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

does the chain touch the crank in that picture? I think pedalling efficiency would be reduced quite a bit if you can't turn the crank in a full circle...


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

The frame alone looks like it weighs 25 lbs. I like the internal gearbox though, more info! I've never heard of this thing before.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks cool. The chain on the crank thing is weird though... probably not like that in person. The G-box says SR suntour on it which is again weird to me but if it is a re-labeled Nicolai G-Boxx then it's all good. How much is it compared to an Intense frame?


----------



## hazylogic (Dec 20, 2006)

Apparently it comes with it's own forklift to get you to the top of the hill.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

you mentioned you were looking for an "affordable" dh frame. this one isn't going to be cheap, I'm sure.


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

I can't remember the name of it but isn't KHS coming out with a reworked version of the Azonic B52? I saw a pic of it somewhere... could be a nice frame had for cheap if you import KHS.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

Da Bomb is Da $hittiest stuff made. Their old bikes had '9 BIG inches of travel' not 9" of travel, whatever that means. 
Probably crappy chinese garbage made by Deng and the gang. That aluminum should be melted down and formed into cans that hold feminine deodorant spray.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

combatkimura said:


> Looks cool. The chain on the crank thing is weird though... probably not like that in person. The G-box says SR suntour on it which is again weird to me but if it is a re-labeled Nicolai G-Boxx then it's all good. How much is it compared to an Intense frame?


SR Suntour develops gearboxes, its not a re-labeled Nicolai.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

boogenman said:


> Da Bomb is Da $hittiest stuff made. Their old bikes had '9 BIG inches of travel' not 9" of travel, whatever that means.
> Probably crappy chinese garbage made by Deng and the gang. That aluminum should be melted down and formed into cans that hold feminine deodorant spray.


now there's a review i'd love to see in a magazine


----------



## stylie (Jan 6, 2007)

njhcx4xlife said:


> I can't remember the name of it but isn't KHS coming out with a reworked version of the Azonic B52? I saw a pic of it somewhere... could be a nice frame had for cheap if you import KHS.


Don't know about KHS unless they are tied in w/ Dabomb. Here is the Dabomb version of the B52








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## stylie (Jan 6, 2007)

As I looked around on their website, I came across this one which looks familiar. And is it me or has Manitou dropped the urban camo lowers?








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

This is the KHS I'm talking about


----------



## NJMX835 (Oct 17, 2006)

They are a Taiwanese company, last thing I saw from them was a blatant ripoff of E-13's LG-1. 

Complete garbage as I understand it.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Get an M3 or a Lucky 7. Those "Da-Bomb" rigs looks like complete pieces of garbage/WalMart Special. 

Who the fvck name a bike company "Da-Bomb" anyway? And $10 says that that SR Suntour gear box would last 15 cranks of the pedals before exploding/falling apart/breaking/bursting into flames.


----------



## babyx (Nov 9, 2007)

gotcha... i saw the KHS version of the B52, but it just doesnt do it for me. to be honest? neither does the da bomb one. i think ill stick to my norco shore and blur 4X untill my next crave.
pretty nice colour though 

pretty in pink


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Something about this frame reminds me of the old "Bombshell" bikes. (I think that's what the name was - Bombshell) Wonder if it's the same company changing it up a bit for PR's sake? Didn't they even use that cross-type logo?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

SR Suntour gearboxes seem to be pretty reliable dowst.....


----------



## gruczniak (Jun 22, 2005)

Well maybe its me but it looks like: 
- the chain will hit the frame in full travel
- the crank willhit the chain in upper 180o
- no floater?
Maybe it is the foto but It looks like an anvil. Overall i like the idea, and I would give it a try. Time to dig some complete bike fotos from www.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

at least in the USA.....Dabomb customer service sucks......I would stay away


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

gruczniak said:


> Well maybe its me but it looks like:
> - the chain will hit the frame in full travel
> - the crank willhit the chain in upper 180o
> - no floater?
> Maybe it is the foto but It looks like an anvil. Overall i like the idea, and I would give it a try. Time to dig some complete bike fotos from www.


Yeah, it would need a longer/wider bottom bracket, and possibly some sort of tension rollers. At least it looks that way to me.

WHY is there no mention of prices on their web-site?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

It's probably the angle on the photo, why would you need tension rollers? It looks fine to me.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

no need for tension rollers. The main pivot is eccentric with the output spur gear.


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

Buy it, weigh it, ride it, write a review. Then we will see


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> It's probably the angle on the photo, why would you need tension rollers? It looks fine to me.


I was refering to what was said about the chain hitting the frame in full-travel. IF it did, then putting some sort of roller at the top to force the chain down a bit might help. BUT, it probably doesn't hit the frame. Like you said, it's most likely the angle of the photo.


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

it scares me a bit...


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

anybody here own a khs dh200??? are they good??


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> weight?


oh ya, there are lots of reviews, you just don't know about them because they have to put in the weight of the bike, and when they do that, the screen says OVERLOAD!!!!!

looks sick, but heavy as a biatch.


----------



## mobile chernobyl (Apr 12, 2006)

gruczniak said:


> Well maybe its me but it looks like:
> - the chain will hit the frame in full travel
> - the crank willhit the chain in upper 180o


^Not ripping on you, but People saying this kinda stuff (theres quite a few) I hope your joking. Do you really think a frame would exist in this state (done welding, painted, and ready to ride) if that kinda **** would happen? I know theres been tire rubbing and linkage clanking issues in the past with bikes like the gen1 v10's, but to actually think a welder/engineer/whoever designed this frame would let it get as far as it is with stuff like the "chain hitting" or the "crank not being able to spin" cleanly... well thats just dumb. (at least i hope it is)

It's nice to see someone pushing the gearbox frame towards larger production runs, even tho da bomb says it will be a limited edition frame, its a start. It might not be cheap, but it'll prolly be cheaper than a lahar or nicolai. The only thing that pisses me off is they throw a cheap ass Manipoo Metel shock on it. WTF mate throw a dhx 5.0 on it at the least.


----------



## gruczniak (Jun 22, 2005)

mobile chernobyl said:



> ^Not ripping on you, but People saying this kinda stuff (theres quite a few) I hope your joking. Do you really think a frame would exist in this state (done welding, painted, and ready to ride) if that kinda **** would happen? I know theres been tire rubbing and linkage clanking issues in the past with bikes like the gen1 v10's, but to actually think a welder/engineer/whoever designed this frame would let it get as far as it is with stuff like the "chain hitting" or the "crank not being able to spin" cleanly... well thats just dumb. (at least i hope it is)
> 
> It's nice to see someone pushing the gearbox frame towards larger production runs, even tho da bomb says it will be a limited edition frame, its a start. It might not be cheap, but it'll prolly be cheaper than a lahar or nicolai. The only thing that pisses me off is they throw a cheap ass Manipoo Metel shock on it. WTF mate throw a dhx 5.0 on it at the least.


Nah, what it means is: it might be photoshop not actuall photo and thats why it looks odd.
Thats why i wrote time to dig some complete bike photo from www. Open your mind just a bit more  
And I'm not ripping on you to.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

it might also be some sort of non functional prototype they threw together for the photo - wouldn't be the first time a bike company has done that.

unless this is a really, really weird optical illusion, the chain is clearly resting on the crank in the picture.


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

However you look at it, The setup definately appears fuxxord, might be as simple as someone putting the wrong size sprockets on the prototype...who knows


----------

